# Visa blacklist



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi I hope somebody may be able to help. I recently secured a job in Abu Dhabi only to be told after three attempts at visa application that I am blacklisted, I find this impossible to believe as I have never been to nor have I ever applied for any form of Visa for the UAE, I do not have any criminal records at all and UK passport office assure me that my passport is clean as a whistle with no advisorys or restrictions imposed on it.
Desperate for a way forward


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

andy1968 said:


> Hi I hope somebody may be able to help. I recently secured a job in Abu Dhabi only to be told after three attempts at visa application that I am blacklisted, I find this impossible to believe as I have never been to nor have I ever applied for any form of Visa for the UAE, I do not have any criminal records at all and UK passport office assure me that my passport is clean as a whistle with no advisorys or restrictions imposed on it.
> Desperate for a way forward


Out of pure curiosity, and no relevance to your post are you a planner?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

andy1968 said:


> Hi I hope somebody may be able to help. I recently secured a job in Abu Dhabi only to be told after three attempts at visa application that I am blacklisted, I find this impossible to believe as I have never been to nor have I ever applied for any form of Visa for the UAE, I do not have any criminal records at all and UK passport office assure me that my passport is clean as a whistle with no advisorys or restrictions imposed on it.
> Desperate for a way forward


It's likely that someone prior to you with an identical or similar name has been blacklisted. Unfortunately as passport numbers change when they're renewed the visa checks are done against the name as well as the passport number.

Your PRO needs to go back to the authorities and get further clarifications as to exactly why you're deemed to be blacklisted, then maybe you'll know how to prove that you're not the one listed as not wanted.


----------



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

*andy1968*



iggles said:


> Out of pure curiosity, and no relevance to your post are you a planner?


No I am not a planner


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

andy1968 said:


> No I am not a planner


ahh okay, thought you were someone else. 

Anyway, get your PRO (public relations officer) to get more clarity.


----------



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

*andy1968*



iggles said:


> ahh okay, thought you were someone else.
> 
> Anyway, get your PRO (public relations officer) to get more clarity.


My PRO has made enquiries but we are still in the same situation, there must be some way of confirming who I am. Can the real andy1968 please stand up!. This is crazy as totally innocent and unable to defend my corner.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

the rascal always pops up and links a lawyer that can help. Be patient, once he leaves the bar he'll be on here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

They should be able to request additional info on the barred individual, and cross check your application against date of birth and other details. Whether they will or not is another matter :/


----------



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for info.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, what is the Nationality of your parents and where exactly were they born - which country ?


----------



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

*andy1968*



twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, what is the Nationality of your parents and where exactly were they born - which country ?


All UK nationals


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And all born in the UK, of UK descent ?

You didn't cover that bit - its not uncommon for parents born overseas who are now UK nationals to affect a child's access to the UAE. 

Basically, if your parents are considered to be a risk in some fashion, then you don't get in.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> the rascal always pops up and links a lawyer that can help. Be patient, once he leaves the bar he'll be on here.


You know me too well.

Speak to this lady, she can sort out what the problem is via her high level contacts in the UAe.

detainedindubai


----------



## andy1968 (Oct 5, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> And all born in the UK, of UK descent ?
> 
> You didn't cover that bit - its not uncommon for parents born overseas who are now UK nationals to affect a child's access to the UAE.
> 
> Basically, if your parents are considered to be a risk in some fashion, then you don't get in.


All parents/grandparents/great grandparents are all UK born


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like a simple name mix up then.


----------

